# Heard lots of good…



## BeartownMountainFarm (Nov 18, 2021)

I’ve heard lots of good things about this forum and see many familiar handles / topics / classifieds from other forum sites. Glad to be here!
BMF


----------



## Ben Sheppard (Feb 1, 2020)

Ah, your assimilation is near completion. Welcome


----------



## Zika (Aug 6, 2015)

Welcome aboard.


----------



## Codeman120992 (Nov 27, 2021)

Zika said:


> Welcome aboard.


Welcome


----------



## Kyle Malone (Mar 23, 2019)

Welcome


----------



## Daz (Jul 14, 2015)

BeartownMountainFarm said:


> I’ve heard lots of good things about this forum and see many familiar handles / topics / classifieds from other forum sites. Glad to be here!
> BMF


Good ta see ya here.


----------

